# A kabuki drop that retracts into the rig.



## mquince (Feb 22, 2012)

I can't remember what it was called but on the 2011 kylie minogue tour they used it.
It was similar to a kabuki drop but retracted upwards into the rig in mili seconds.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 22, 2012)

Not sure if this is the one that the Kylie tour used, but...
The VERSA Sniffer from All Access Staging.
Facebook video: The VERSA Sniffer | Facebook .

FTSI has built similar systems using a high-speed winch, most notably for a 1998, and still running, show here in Las Vegas.


----------



## Traitor800 (Feb 22, 2012)

That is not the one that the Kylie Tour used, theirs were built by Tait Towers. But Derek is on the right track. Its called a Sniffer or Snatch Drape. Most of them are custom built by various staging companies on an as needed basis but you may be able to find someone that's willing to rent one to you. Just an FYI those things are pretty scary, they often have little to no gear reduction. I'm pretty sure the ones on Kylie were spinning at close to 1800rpm. If you want real scary the ones used for Celine Dion's show in Vegas have a 4' diameter drum and spin close to 2000 RPM at max speed. Also that only handles the removal of the Soft goods, you'll still need a Kabuki to drop the goods.


----------

